# Signalkrebse in der Donau - Angler in Sorge



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Signalkrebs hat dort nun* keine Schonzeit mehr*


Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn er dort  jemals eine Schonzeit gehabt hätte.

Das wird für invasive Arten ja kaum genehmigt werden.

Meines Wissens gibt es in BW eine Anlandepflicht für nicht einheimische Fische.   Ob der Verordnungsgeber das für Krebstiere etc. nicht wollte oder schlicht vergessen hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. November 2020)

Keine Schonzeit, keine Mindestmaß, auch keine Fangbegrenzung? 
Dann sollten die Angelvereine bzw. Fischereiverbände schriftlich! Fanggeräte wie Krebsteller und - reusen zulassen! 

Bei uns im Main-Donau-Kanal hat sich der Kamberkrebs genauso explosionsartig vermehrt, aber gerätetechnisch entnehmen zu dürfen, ist nicht.... 

In einem kleinen ländlichen Bach/Fluß habe ich vor vielen Jahren geschnorchelt, um die Flora und Fauna zu Fotografieren. 
Dabei habe ich dermaßen viele und große Panzerteile von Signalkrebsen gefunden, das ich dachte, ein Gastronom oder so hat die Teile da mal illegal entsorgt....


----------



## -gb- (20. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei uns im Main-Donau-Kanal hat sich der Kamberkrebs genauso explosionsartig vermehrt, aber gerätetechnisch entnehmen zu dürfen, ist nicht....



Exakt! Hier bei Ingolstadt und auch bei Kelheim sind nur zwei Handangeln erlaubt.

Aber selbst bei der Schwarzmund-Grundel ist das nicht gut gelöst. Hier gibt es eine tägliche Fangbeschränkung, und da fällt auch die Grundel drunter die entnommen werden muss. Weil das so ist will man die natürlich als Angler nicht fangen. Dabei sollte sie gefangen werden.

Schön wäre, wenn solche Arten wie Grundel und Signalkrebs in beliebiger Zahl gefangen werden dürften, man kann die ja auch essen. Noch besser wäre natürlich eine kleine Fangprämie, aber das muss gar nicht sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2020)

-gb- schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine tägliche Fangbeschränkung, und da fällt auch die Grundel drunter die entnommen werden muss.



Diese Fangbeschränkung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hast du dazu einen Link o.ä.?


----------



## -gb- (20. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Fangbeschränkung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hast du dazu einen Link o.ä.?



Fangbeschränkungen sind völlig normal. Aber Tatsache, der KFV Kelheim hat die Grundel explizit vom Limit ausgenommen, finde ich gut.





						KfV Kelheim - Fischereiordnung und Fangbeschränkungen
					

KfV Kelheim e.V.




					www.kfv-kelheim.de
				




Auf meiner Jahreskarte für die Donau bei Ingolstadt ist das aber nicht so, da sind zwei Handangeln erlaubt, also kein Krebsfang, und es gibt eine Fangbeschränkung die auch die Grundel einschließt.

Hier noch Schwandorf an der Naab, da ist auch nix von Grundel oder Signalkrebs zu lesen. Vielleicht sind die dort auch noch nicht angekommen weil die Steinpackung fehlt.


			Bestimmungen


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. November 2020)

Um Grundeln und Krebse in großer Zahl zu fangen, das eine Abnahme der Bestände deutlich spürbar wird, was sollte nach eurer Meinung alles an ZUSÄTZLICHEM Fanggerät erlaubt sein? 

Also außer 2 Ruten noch 2 Krebsteller + 2 Reusen? 
Verwertung gefangener Tiere, sei es in der Küche oder auch als Köder ist ja gewährleistet! 

Doch dazu bedarf es einer Änderung der Fischereigesetzgebung zunächst auf Bundesebene, dann Länderspezifisch und schließlich  regional.  Alles nicht so einfach... 

Zuerst müssen in einer Testphase die unterschiedlichsten und effektivsten Fanggeräte ermittelt werden, ehe ein Flächendeckender Einsatz und Vertrieb durch Angelgerätehändler erst möglich wird! 

Beschränken im Einsatz neuer Fanggeräte und - techniken könnte man sich zuerst auf Bundeswasserstraßen wie Kanäle und Ströme wie Rhein, Main, Donau, Neckar, Mosel usw. 
Sei es nun ein Verbands- oder Vereinsgewässer bzw. - strecke, Entnahmen müssten dann mit einer Strichliste dokumentiert werden

Nur so, denke ich, kann man der schnellen Ver- und Ausbreitung invasiven Fischarten und Krebsen noch Herr werden!


----------



## fleks (20. November 2020)

Hier müssen die Vereine dringend nachziehen


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


-gb- schrieb:


> und es gibt eine Fangbeschränkung *die auch die Grundel einschließt*.


Das wäre aber ein Verstoß gegen AVFiG.  Ich glaube nicht, dass sowas von der zuständigen Fischereifachberatung gemehmigt würde.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Doch dazu bedarf es einer Änderung der Fischereigesetzgebung zunächst auf Bundesebene, dann Länderspezifisch und schließlich regional.


Glaube ich auch nicht, denn Fischereirecht ist Länderrecht.  

Da Krebsteller z.B  in Bayern m.W. laut AVFiG nicht verboten sind, läge es nur am Fischereiberechtigten, ob er die erlauben will oder nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ein Verstoß gegen AVFiG.  Ich glaube nicht, dass sowas von der zuständigen Fischereifachberatung gemehmigt würde.



Es ist wie überall: Vorstände schreiben was in die Bestimmungen, was  anders gemeint als geschrieben ist. Natürlich darf man mehr als 10 Grundeln entnehmen und kein Kontrolleur wird was sagen, das geschriebene Wort sagt aber was anderes.

Der Brüller bei uns im Verein war das Statement "Das Angelns mit Lebendköder ist verboten". Gemeint war der Köderfisch ...


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

Ihr glaubt wirklich, dass wir paar Angler da einen Einfluss ausüben können? Ich bin da sehr skeptisch!

Schaut euch nur mal die Reproduktionsrate eines einzigen Grundelweibchens pro Saison an. Mehr als der berühmte Tropfen auf den heissen Stein käme da nicht zusammen und es besteht die Gefahr, dass im Falle eine absehbaren misslingen der Hegemaßnahme der Angler in die Verantwortung genommen wird. 

Auf dem Scheitelpunkt so einer Einwanderungswelle sind die Bestände erschreckend hoch. Aber sie brechen dann auch rasch wieder so weit ein, dass man damit auskommen kann. Auch Signalkrebse mietern und dann sind sie da sprichwörtlich gefundene Fressen für Barsch und Aal.

Nur über den Angler wird man keine signifikanten Bestandsregulierungen herbeiführen können. Alleine weil viele Angler sagen werden, ich bin Angler und kein Sammelgerätaufsteller. Wenn, dann sind die Bewirtschafter, Pächter und Rechtsinhaber gefragt, hier ein Absammeln zu betreiben.


----------



## Minimax (20. November 2020)

Hier bei uns gibts eine ähnliche eingeschleppte Krebsart, die Sumpfkrebse (Procambarus clarkii) , und offenbar scheint die Reduzierung bzw. EIndämmung 
zu funktionieren, es werden weniger gefangen.








						Fangsaison für Sumpfkrebse aus Berliner Parkseen gestartet
					

Die nordamerikanische Flusskrebsart ist ein Allesfresser und gefährdet das einheimische Ökosystem. Deswegen werden die Sumpfkrebse auch dieses Jahr wieder aus den Berliner Parkgewässern gefischt - und landen als Berliner Hummer auf dem Teller.




					www.rbb24.de
				



Natürlich ist die Situation mit ein paar "befallenen" Parkteichen nicht mit der Ausbreitung in einem grossen offenen Flussystem zu vergleichen. Ich glaube aber auch, das auch hier in den Parkseen die Krusties gekommen sind um zu bleiben- ganz wird man die wohl nicht mehr los.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier bei uns gibts eine ähnliche eingeschleppte Krebsart, die Sumpfkrebse (Procambarus clarkii) , und offenbar scheint die Reduzierung bzw. EIndämmung
> zu funktionieren, es werden weniger gefangen.
> 
> 
> ...


Die gehen auch wieder. Spätestens mit der nächsten Eiszeit, oder wenn die europäisch Platte so verdriftet ist, dass sich die klimatischen Bedingungen geändert haben. Für einen Jahreskartenbesitzer natürlich unvorstellbare zeitliche Dimensionen, aber erdzeitlich gesehen ein Augenblick.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2020)

Mit die größten Fressfeinde von Krebs und Grundel sind Aal und Barsch.

Ich würde Aal besetzen , der wird den Krebsbestand schnell regulieren und gut ansetzen ( was die Fischesser freut ) 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich würde Aal besetzen ,


in die Donau bei  Geisingen????


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. November 2020)

Das Problem ist, das wir Angler kaum oder gar keinen Druck auf Bezirks- oder auch Landesfischereiverbände ausüben können, damit sich irgendetwas ändert! 
Geht ja schon um die erlaubte Rutenzahl, die am Wasser im Einsatz sind, meistens 2. In Norddeutschland sind aber 3 erlaubt, zumindest am Tage... 

Wenn Krebse und Grundeln mit anderen Fanggeräten gefangen werden dürfen, wirds von Bundesland zu Bundesland auch unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden, z. B. in Bayern sind dann (fiktiv) 2 Krebsteller  und 2 Kleinfischreusen erlaubt, in BW und NRW vielleicht das doppelte Fanggerät! 

Dann die Zeiten, in denen es ausgelegt werden darf, werden unterschiedlich sein.. In Gewässern mit scharfen Strömungen  müssen diese Fanggeräte dann ziemlich beschwert werden, das sie auch an Ort und Stelle liegenbleiben, ob (wenn es denn erlaubt ist) der Angler dann bereit ist, noch mehr Ausrüstung und evtl. schwere Gewichte mitzuschleppen, steht auf einem ganz anderem Blatt...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in die Donau bei  Geisingen????



Ich kenne das Gewässer nicht - wo liegen die Probleme denn ?

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> wo liegen die Probleme denn ?


 an der Fließrichtung der Donau ?

Evtl. auch an der Landesfischereiordnung?


----------



## W-Lahn (20. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Gewässer nicht - wo liegen die Probleme denn ?
> 
> R.S.d


Die Donau mündet in das falsche Meer...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2020)

Ah,

ok. 

Dann Kommando zurück , neu geladen und .... Barschbesatz 

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2020)

Das vom Verband in Bayern keine Reusen und Krebsteller erlaubt werden, liegt am Grundmisstrauen dem Angler gegenüber.
Dieser könnte ja schließlich auch einen Fisch in der Krebsreuse fangen, undenkbar und fast nicht zu kontrollieren, demnach besteht von dieser Seite auch keine Veranlassung zur Änderung des Regulariums.
Zudem reagieren Vereine und Verbände (immer!) nur in einem verzögerten Modus, a la; "wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist"!

Jürgen

P.S.: In BW übrigens erlaubt, Reuse und Teller!


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Die Donau mündet in das falsche Meer...


Das muss man nur abwarten. Geologische Untersuchungen haben erwiesen, dass sich das in ein paar tausend Jahren ändert. Also praktisch gleich morgen


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das vom Verband in Bayern keine Reusen und Krebsteller erlaubt werden, liegt am Grundmisstrauen dem Angler gegenüber.


Wo steht das denn?

Und selbst wenn,  Verbände können doch höchstens ihren Mitgliedern Vorschriften machen, aber nicht Fischereiberchtigten in deren Gewässern.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. November 2020)

Beim Signalkrebs hat man Ausrotten oder die Bestände kontrollieren weitestgehend aufgegeben. Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes ist es am Wichtigsten, dass die wenigen Edelkrebsgewässer Ami-frei bleiben. Dafür sind zwei Sachen unerlässlich. Die Krebse dürfen sich nicht aus eigener Kraft weiter ausbreiten und sie dürfen nicht vom Menschen verbreitet werden. Der Krebsfang von Anglern kann die Ausbreitung nicht sinnvoll unterbinden, führt aber dazu dass lebende Krebse über Land transportiert werden. Außerdem werden Signalkrebse immer wieder illegal besetzt, um sie später durch den legalen Fang nutzen zu können. Für den Schutz der Edelkrebse ist es das kleinere Übel, wenn man die Signalkrebse einfach in Ruhe lässt, wo sie sich etabliert haben, und Edelkrebsgewässer durch Krebssperren vor der Ausbreitung schützt. Deshalb ist der Krebsfang in vielen Bundesländern erschwert oder verboten.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der Krebsfang in vielen Bundesländern erschwert oder verboten.


Klingt ziemlich sinnig.

Kenne auch Länder/Provinzen, wo aus ähnlichen Gründen nicht mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt werden darf und auch keine mitgeführt werden dürfen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2020)

Falls es KEIN Krebsfangverbot gibt:

...und Senken  erlaubt    : abends/nachts im Uferbereich ablegen mit ein paar Stücken Fisch drauf ... 

R.S.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. November 2020)

In BW-Geisingen ist die Donau noch sehr klein und Forellen / Äschen / Barben Region. Ob da viel Fische drinnen sind, die Krebse fressen.
Welche Auswirkungen haben diese Krebse auf die Angelei und Fischarten?
Werden nun Barsche, Aale o.ä. Besetzt, kann das Auswirkungen auf die heimischen Fischarten haben. Wär ich Vorsichtig.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. November 2020)

Ich kenne auch welche, die die schönen roten Krebse vom Ebro Angelurlaub mitgenommen haben. Nach einer kurzen Zeit im Aquarium verschwanden die im See vor der Haustür. Dann haben die Kambekrebse Gesellschaft.

Deswegen macht ein Krebsfangverbot schon Sinn.


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Dezember 2020)

Scheinbar ist in Geisingen kein Krebsfangverbot, sonnst hätten die das doch gar nicht feststellen können. 
Lustig finde ich immer die Recherchen. Fette Überschrift, aber keinen Lösungsansatz erfragt.


----------



## Ganerc (3. Dezember 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch welche, die die schönen roten Krebse vom Ebro Angelurlaub mitgenommen haben. Nach einer kurzen Zeit im Aquarium verschwanden die im See vor der Haustür. Dann haben die Kambekrebse Gesellschaft.
> 
> Deswegen macht ein Krebsfangverbot schon Sinn.


Genau deswegen ist ein Krebsfangverbot Sinnlos. Wenn schon ein Krebsfangverbot dann Europa weit.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das muss man nur abwarten. Geologische Untersuchungen haben erwiesen, dass sich das in ein paar tausend Jahren ändert. Also praktisch gleich morgen


Das ist doch schon so, geologisch fließt ein Teil der Donau (unterirdisch) zum Rhein hin.
Minute 19:40 -


----------

